# Use of dewormers



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

CAn someone plz tell me how to use mebendazole and albendazole for the eradication of worms in pigeons?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have not used the drugs you mention in your thread, but maybe someone else has and will respond.

Meanwhile, try the garlic capsules (one a day, until you see results), they REALLY help.

http://store.thecatalog.com/1790.html


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Anybody Else?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hamza, 



If you have 'Pills', do some homework or thinking as for determining the dosage for the Bird's weight...

If the Bottle of Pills is intended for being used by Racers, and it says "One Pill per Bird, one time" then figure a Racer usually weight 400 grams or so if not a little more...so if your Bird weighs 200 or so, then use half-a-pill.

...or, if your version of the meds are to be mixed in their drinking water, just follow the directions for that...since that regulates itself close enough, so long as you are in an average clime humidity wise...if in an arid clime, the Bird will get a heavier dose, and if in a very humid clime, the Bird will get a lesser dose, so, if you want, you could compensate for that with the amount of meds you use per quart, or however you may do it.


Give them the meds...and, after ten days, do it again.


Thats is about all I know on this matter...!


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hamza said:


> CAn someone plz tell me how to use mebendazole and albendazole for the eradication of worms in pigeons?


Mebendazole is one in the same as Vermox and has mixed reviews for use
w/pigeons. *Albendazole and Fenbendazole are not recommended* for use 
with pigeons. Here is a link for information on Albendazole and Fenbendazole:

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetnorway/drnillsreither/anthelminiticdrugs.cfm

Mebendazole I've read mixed reviews on for use with pigeons and in one reference it was advised against it's use in pigeons. The only dosage information that I have for it is purely anecdotal @ 5-6mg per kg, QD or EVERYDAY which of course makes no sense at all. 

Why don't you see if you can get some Ivermectin, this is one that has a 
track record and overall considered very safe. Better yet, list all of the names of wormers available to you and we can go from there.

fp


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I use Wormout Gel. praziquantel/oxfendazole two pumps per gallon dose the trick. 
You can get it out of Australia 
Wagga Wagga NSW ph 02.6925.62222 
http://www.vetafarm.com.au/product_list.asp?category_id=10

g/l


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

what i did was i went to foys pigeon supply and got the wormout gel, but not the gel, the pills...so i give one pill per pigeon...it says 1 pill every 2-3 weeks by mouth, but someone told me it was too much so i went to every 6 months....


----------



## trisatinfarms (Jan 6, 2012)

*Capillaria parasites*

I have read much about the danagers of panacur. I treated my Dragoons with Pyrantel, but they still have the parasites in their fecal floats. I need to use something else, If someone could let me know what and where to buy the wormer I would be most greatful. I really love my guys and don't want to lose them.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I monitor stool samples and worm when necessary only, which is not very often.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

trisatinfarms said:


> I have read much about the danagers of panacur. I treated my Dragoons with Pyrantel, but they still have the parasites in their fecal floats. I need to use something else, If someone could let me know what and where to buy the wormer I would be most greatful. I really love my guys and don't want to lose them.



Do you know what kind of parasite it is, so you know which wormer to use, not all wormers will treat all different worms.

Meanwhile, I would mix a tiny bit of diatomaceous earth (food grade) with their seed, it is very beneficial in removing all parasites, and does a whole lot more, use sparingly. This works over time, not overnight.

Also garlic helps keep parasites down to a minimum.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

trisatinfarms said:


> I have read much about the danagers of panacur. I treated my Dragoons with Pyrantel, but they still have the parasites in their fecal floats. I need to use something else, If someone could let me know what and where to buy the wormer I would be most greatful. I really love my guys and don't want to lose them.


I use Pyrantel. But with most wormers, it needs to be repeated in 10 days. And where I have alot of birds, I worm them 2-3 times a year.


----------

